# [Sammelthread] The Hunter



## butter_milch (3. Februar 2009)

*"The Hunter leaves other hunting games in the woods."*

Und so ist es. The Hunter präsentiert virtuelles Jagen auf einer komplett neuen Ebene.

Ich werde diesen Post noch um Vieles erweitern. Zuerst möchte ich aber in-game Erfahrung sammeln und eigenen Screenshots machen. Einen kurzen Bericht dazu gibt es dann hier.

Ich habe einen VIP-Key zugeschickt bekommen und kann so nun eine noch nicht ausgereifte Version des Spiels spielen. Über meine Erfahrung mit Schwächen werde ich auch die Entwickler informieren. Da ich nicht der einzige bin, der dies tut, werden sie wohl bis zum Release verschwinden.

Hier die minimalen Systemvorraussetzungen:


Pentium 4 (3 Ghz)
                     1 GB RAM
                     256 MB Graphics Card
Testen werde ich es mit folgenden Komponenten


Q6700 @ 3510 MHz
4 GB RAM
896 MB GTX260 @ 216USs
Etwas ungewöhnliches ist mir bis jetzt schon aufgefallen. Und zwar ist dies sehr sehr ungewöhnlich.

Man installiert ein Programm namens EmoteLauncher. Danach geht man auf die Website des Entwicklers The Hunter - The most realistic huting game online und wählt auf einer Karte die Region aus, in der man jagen gehen möchte. Dann läd der Launcher den Teil der Karte herunter (ca. 400 MB) und man kann loslegen.

*Grafik:*

Die Grafik hat ihr schwächen und Stärken. Eine markante Schwäche stellen die Bäume dar, welche leider nur aus wenigen Polygonen zu bestehen scheinen. Dies wird aber durch die hervorragenden Texturen ausgeglichen. Diese sind teilweise extrem scharf.

Was den Entwicklern bis jetzt noch nicht gelungen ist, ist eine vernünftige Skybox. Diese erinnert an Spiele welche vor 10 Jahren das Licht der Welt erblickten.

*Sound:*

Die Soundkulisse ist umwerfend. Solch glasklaren Klang habe ich noch in keinem anderen Spiel erlebt. Ich benutze eine Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music UAA im Verbund mit Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro. Wer auf gutes Eqiupment zurückgreifen kann wird dieses Spiel lieben. 

Leider wechselt die Soundkulisse manchmal aprupt den Charakter. Wechselt man z.B. von der Straße in den dichten Wald überraschen einen urplötzlich Vögel und Geziefer.

*HD-Videos:*

Hier ein klitzekleiner Vorgeschmack auf die Vids die ich hier reinstellen werde.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xpv6bsFq0cI&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xpv6bsFq0cI&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>​ 
*Bilder:*

*Und hier noch ein dickes Lob an das Hirn, dass auf die Idee gekommen ist, nur noch Bilder zuzulassen, welche bei PCGHX hochgeladen wurden 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2009)

Ist es denn schon draußen und wirklich umsonst?


----------



## butter_milch (15. Februar 2009)

Sorry für die lange Pause. Ja, das Spiel wird kostenlos sein. Lediglich besonderen Inhalt (bessere Waffen, Ausrüstung usw.) wird man kaufen können, es ist das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Battlefield Heroes.

Ich habe einen VIP-Key zugeschickt bekommen mit dem es mir ermöglicht wurde, das Spiel zu spielen. Offiziell released wurde es noch nicht.

Habe jetzt erstmal ein paar Bilder und Videos gemacht. Über Tiere bin ich bis dato noch nicht gestolpert :/


----------



## butter_milch (17. Februar 2009)

Mh... das Spiel scheint keinen zu interessieren. Da mach ich mir auch keine Mühe


----------



## No0dle (17. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mal 2 meiner Abschüsse dokumentiert, einen per Video, und ein bisschen das Panorama eingefangen:


*Am besten auf Youtube selbst und in HD und Großbild ansehen, alles andere hat keinen Sinn ... (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8luVxhEizZM)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8luVxhEizZM

Confirmation:
http://s10b.directupload.net/images/090217/ketgykj3.jpg



Bis jetzt gefällt mir das Spiel gut


----------



## kea (20. Februar 2009)

Ich interessiere mich sehr für das Spiel. Mich würde interessieren, wie die Performance allgemein ist. Wieviel FPS? Schon mal mit Fraps oder so nachgeschaut?

Kann man irgendwie an einen "VIP Key" rankommen?


----------



## Sash (20. Februar 2009)

toll gemacht.. warst bestimmt in gefahr als du das bambi, was dich mit einer ppk oder wars doch eine mini gun, bedrohte. solche spiele sollten verboten werden, man muß sich nur mal jäger am stammtisch anhören.


----------



## Woohoo (20. Februar 2009)

Jaja furchtbar diese Gewalt und alle Jäger sind Monster


----------



## No0dle (20. Februar 2009)

@kea:

E8400 @ 3,6GHz
Gigabyte EP45-DS3R
4GB DDR2-960 CL5
HD4870 @ Stock (750/900)
Vista x64

Settings:
1680x1050
max. Details
16x Anisotrop. Filter
2x AA (max. 4x möglich)

Die Fps bewegen sich die meiste Zeit zwischen 35-45 ... allerdings gibt es bei eingeschaltetem AA ein heftiges Schlieren, weshalb man unbedingt VSync im Treiber aktivieren sollte, da das Spiel diese Option leider nicht beinhaltet.
Man sollte auch bedenken, dass es sich noch um eine Beta handelt.
Für einen VIP-Key musst du dich auf dieser Seite registrieren: thehunter.com


Manche Leute können scheinbar nicht zwischen Realität und Spiel unterscheiden ... demnächst wird man noch dafür blöd angemacht, dass man Rennspiele spielt und die virtuelle Luft verpestet


----------



## kea (20. Februar 2009)

Cool, sollte dann bei mir auch so ungefähr laufen  
Zur Zeit wird bei uns mit Deer Hunter 2005 gejagd, aber wenn das "Spiel" erhältlich ist, werden wir wohl ganz sicher wechseln.


----------



## kea (24. Februar 2009)

Hm :S Ich bekomme keinen Key <.<
Hat jemand vielleicht einen zweiten?


----------



## Demcy (25. Februar 2009)

Ich habe VIP-Key meinen grad bekommen .... gleich kanns los gehen 

Bin sehr gespannt ... werde meine erfahrungen hier posten


----------



## No0dle (4. März 2009)

Hey

Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit mit meinen zwei E-Mail-Adressen angemeldet und die zweite hat nun auch einen VIP-Code bekommen, womit ich nun zwei habe, aber nur einen brauche.

Wer mir eine PN mit ordentlicher Rechtschreibung schickt und zusätzlich noch den Grund angibt, wieso er den VIP-Code unbedingt haben will, der bekommt ihn zugeschickt.


No0dle


----------



## wurstbrot (4. März 2009)

Hab auch schon vor einiger Zeit den V.I.P key bekommen.Ich muss sagen,das Spiel gefällt mir echt gut.Es ist vor allem auch um einiges realistischer als z.B. Deer Hunter 05

Jaja wir bösen Bambi Killer...*an die Trophäenwand guck*...


----------



## No0dle (6. März 2009)

Das Spiel ist nun offen für alle 

The Hunter - The most realistic hunting game online

Umsonst ist es übrigens immer noch


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. März 2009)

No0dle schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist nun offen für alle
> 
> The Hunter - The most realistic hunting game online
> 
> Umsonst ist es übrigens immer noch




Ja, aber leider sind die Server immer voll 


"Server Capacity Full"


----------



## No0dle (7. März 2009)

Einfach mal nach 24 Uhr versuchen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. März 2009)

Bin endlich drinn.

Wer mich adden möchte kann dies gerne tun.


----------



## No0dle (7. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Bin endlich drinn.
> 
> Wer mich adden möchte kann dies gerne tun.



Nick?

Kannst mich ja mal adden, mein Nick ist No0dle.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. März 2009)

No0dle schrieb:


> Nick?



rate mal 

*Edit:* wie zum Henker kann ich den Installations/Downloadort bestimmen?


----------



## No0dle (7. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> rate mal
> 
> *Edit:* wie zum Henker kann ich den Installations/Downloadort bestimmen?



Hab dich ...

Wahrscheinlich kannst du den Installations - und Speicherpfad nicht ändern, da das Spiel automatisch in einem Unterordner des Ordners, in dem du den Emote-Launcher installiert hast, gespeichert und installiert wird.

Wenn du die Anwendung vollständig heruntergeladen hast, kannst du ja mal versuchen sie in einen neuen Ordner zu verschieben und dort auszupacken, da das Setup einfach nur die benötigten Dateien extrahiert ... allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob diese automatisch in den Emote-Ordner oder in den Ordner, in dem sich das Setup befindet, extrahiert werden.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. März 2009)

Den Installationsort vom Emote-Launcher kann ich ja leider auch nicht bestimmen.


----------



## No0dle (7. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Den Installationsort vom Emote-Launcher kann ich ja leider auch nicht bestimmen.



Kannst ja ne Mail an EmoteGames schreiben ... aber der Installationsort ist mir eigentlich relativ schnuppe, hauptsache das Spiel wird im Programmordner installiert ...

Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit lädst du dir das Spiel?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. März 2009)

No0dle schrieb:


> Kannst ja ne Mail an EmoteGames schreiben ... aber der Installationsort ist mir eigentlich relativ schnuppe, hauptsache das Spiel wird im Programmordner installiert ...
> 
> Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit lädst du dir das Spiel?



Ich hab auf der WinPartition aber kaum Platz mehr. 

Hatte nur kurz anfangen lassen zu laden. War sehr langsam...


*Edit*: habe es dank einer Registryänderung hinbekommen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. März 2009)

Ich hatte gerade meinen erstem kill. Unglaublich wie spannend das ist, gefühlte Stunden durch den Wald zu schleichen und irgend welchen Spuren nachzugehen und dann endlich mal das erste Tier zu sehen (getroffen habe ich beim ersten mal nicht).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2009)

Ich warte seit drei Tagen darauf, dass der "Server Capacity Full"-Schriftzug verschwindet 

cYa


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. März 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich warte seit drei Tagen darauf, dass der "Server Capacity Full"-Schriftzug verschwindet
> 
> cYa



einfach ca 300 mal aus "sign in" klicken 

Und wenn man mal drin ist niemals den Browser schließen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. März 2009)

Grandios ... Firefox peilts nicht wie er mit dem Emote-Gedöns umzugehen hat  

cYa


----------



## No0dle (9. März 2009)

@DerSitzRiese: Ist halt nur was für Freunde von Jagdsimulationen 

@PCGH_Marc: Mein Firefox hatte keinerlei Probleme damit ...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. März 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Grandios ... Firefox peilts nicht wie er mit dem Emote-Gedöns umzugehen hat
> 
> cYa



Wie meinst du das? Wo liegt das Problem? Ich benutze auch FF.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. März 2009)

Idee? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## wurstbrot (10. März 2009)

und du hast das spiel auch runtergeladen und installiert??^^


----------



## No0dle (10. März 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Idee?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Probier' doch mal dir vorher den Emote Launcher manuell zu installieren und dann starte Firefox neu und versuche es nochmal ... da ich ihn durch googeln nicht finden kann, habe ich ihn dir mal hochgeladen:
Netload Serious Filehosting - Netload


Falls das nicht hilft, vielleicht mal in die Firefox Einstellungen unter "Anwendungen" nach dem entsprechenden Protokoll suchen ...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. März 2009)

Wo kann ich eigentlich sehen was ich alles schon geschossen habe? Habe nämlich gerade eine ziemlichen großen Brocken erlegt.


----------



## Menthe (10. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich hab auf der WinPartition aber kaum Platz mehr.
> 
> Hatte nur kurz anfangen lassen zu laden. War sehr langsam...
> 
> ...



Hey ich hab das selbe Problem, kannst du mir sagen was ich ändern muss das ich den Standort bestimmten kann?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. März 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Hey ich hab das selbe Problem, kannst du mir sagen was ich ändern muss das ich den Standort bestimmten kann?



Habe in der Reg die Standard Installationspfade geändert (bei mir H: statt E:  ). Dann installiert sich emote (und danach das Spiel selbst) in dem eingetragenen Pfad.


----------



## Menthe (10. März 2009)

Ok danke, werds mir dann morgen definitv mal angucken. Wie groß ist den das Spiel?


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2009)

Server Capacity Full - das steht bei mir auch ständig. Einfach weiter probieren oder kann man sich das noch woanders ziehen?

Habs gestern noch geschafft mich einzuloggen, das Spiel runterzuladen und anzuspielen. Ist ja echt n bisschen langweilig (Chilloutshooter?) und die Grafik sieht im Trailer besser aus. Na ja, wat solls.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. März 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ok danke, werds mir dann morgen definitv mal angucken. Wie groß ist den das Spiel?




Alles zusammen 1,68Gb bei mir.


----------



## No0dle (11. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Alles zusammen 1,68Gb bei mir.



Also das installierte Spiel + das Setup (welches nach der Installation ja nicht gelöscht wird)
Downloaden musst du nur ca. 370 MB (das Setup)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. März 2009)

Weiß einer was es mit diesem "Steinkreis" auf sich hat?


----------



## No0dle (14. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Weiß einer was es mit diesem "Steinkreis" auf sich hat?



Kleiner Gag, der schön aussieht 
Ich war auch schon dort und konnte nichts seltsames feststellen ...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. März 2009)

No0dle schrieb:


> Kleiner Gag, der schön aussieht
> Ich war auch schon dort und konnte nichts seltsames feststellen ...



ja, bin extra da hin gerannt, weil ich wissen wollte was das ist auf der Karte. Als ich dann da war wurde auch kurz ein Sound abgespielt aber sonst ist nicht passiert.


----------



## connermc (15. März 2009)

Macht echt Spass das Spiel da bekommt man ja schon Frühlingsgefühle, stunden langes herum schleichen im Wald und ich muss sagen der sieht mal richtig gut aus und das für die paar mb nur das das Spiel bei mir jedes mal einfriert wenn es anfängt zu regnen aber sonst Top .


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. März 2009)

Das Problem mit den überlasteten Servern scheint behoben zu sein.


----------



## No0dle (16. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den überlasteten Servern scheint behoben zu sein.



Die Performance ist aber immer noch unter aller Sau ...


----------



## DON (17. März 2009)

Hab mir das spiel auch ma geladen aber bei mir hören die spuren irgendwann einfach, auf und ich bekomme nichts vor die flinte und hab noch ne frage zum shop muss man sich da extra so ne karte für kaufen? wollte mir mal nen fahrbaren untersatz kaufen


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. März 2009)

Also mit der Performance hab ich keine Probleme (GTX 260). Mein Problem ist eher fehlende Motivation. Hab 2 Rehe geschossen und nun? *gähn*

Ist ziemlich langweilig durch den Wald zu stapfen und Rehe zu suchen.


----------



## ondy (18. März 2009)

Ich finde das Spiel echt genial!

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man die Missionen startet?

Bei mir auf der Seite steht immer "You havent started any missions yet" oder so ähnlich.

Wie kommt man auf die andere, rießige Insel?
Wo kann man Truthähne schießen??

Wo kriege ich neue Munition her wenn die alte leer ist?

Viele grüße


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. März 2009)

ondy schrieb:


> Ich finde das Spiel echt genial!
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee wie man die Missionen startet?
> 
> ...



Missionen bekommst im "Gespräch" mit Doc im Nachrichtenbereich. Später gibt es dann noch anderes "Chatbots" von denen du Aufträge erhältst und annehmen kannst. 

Die Insel kommt später und wahrscheinlich nur für "Zahler". Truthahn und andere Tiere ebenfalls nur gegen Bares.

Munition gibt es eigentlich unendlich viel. Habe aber noch nicht alle verschossen und deshalb dazu keine Aussage machen.


----------



## danysahne333 (18. März 2009)

Stellt euch einfach mal Gothic 3 oder Crysis mit dieser Grafik vor!!


----------



## Xrais (18. März 2009)

ich habe mich auch gerade da angemeldet ,ich finds jetzt schon geil anhand der videos ,das feeling ist bestimmt sehr geil ,,,gibts da auch nen tag-nacht zyklus ?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. März 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> ich habe mich auch gerade da angemeldet ,ich finds jetzt schon geil anhand der videos ,das feeling ist bestimmt sehr geil ,,,gibts da auch nen tag-nacht zyklus ?



ja, gibt es. 


Tipp: niemals rennen!


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. März 2009)

> Stellt euch einfach mal Gothic 3 oder Crysis mit dieser Grafik vor!!



Bei Crysis ist die Grafik teilweise viel besser (bei The Hunter fehlen z.B. Sonnenstrahlen) und für Gothic 3 gibts Mods, die die Grafik ordentlich aufbrezeln und fast aufs gleiche Grafiklevel heben. Ausserdem hat Gothic 3 bis jetzt die besten Holztexturen.


----------



## ondy (18. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Missionen bekommst im "Gespräch" mit Doc im Nachrichtenbereich. Später gibt es dann noch anderes "Chatbots" von denen du Aufträge erhältst und annehmen kannst.
> 
> Die Insel kommt später und wahrscheinlich nur für "Zahler". Truthahn und andere Tiere ebenfalls nur gegen Bares.
> 
> Munition gibt es eigentlich unendlich viel. Habe aber noch nicht alle verschossen und deshalb dazu keine Aussage machen.




Naja also ich habe am Anfang nur 3 mal 10 Schuss bekommen.Bin mal gespannt wo man dann neue herbekommt.

Was muss ich dennn zu doc sagen damit die missionen anfangen?


gruß


----------



## No0dle (19. März 2009)

ondy schrieb:


> Naja also ich habe am Anfang nur 3 mal 10 Schuss bekommen.Bin mal gespannt wo man dann neue herbekommt.
> 
> Was muss ich dennn zu doc sagen damit die missionen anfangen?
> 
> ...



Einfach auf "Accept mission" unter seiner Nachricht klicken


----------



## ondy (19. März 2009)

Ich habe nur diese Nachricht von ihm:
"Welcome to the Evergreen Hunting Reserve... I'm Doc Locke. 

I get to hunt for free if I help people, so make it quick."

und

"Doc here. I heard you had a bit of trouble finding an animal you winged out there...



It's vital that if you injure an animal you find it and do not allow it to suffer!



Make sure you get to it and make sure you confirm the kill with your HunterMate.


" von Doc bekommen.
Da kann man leider nirgends auf accept Mission klicken? 

gruß


----------



## No0dle (19. März 2009)

Trotzdem müsste sich DIREKT unter einer der Messages von Doc irgendwas zum anklicken befinden, z.B. "Tell me more" oder "Accept mission", usw ... wenn ich mich einloggen könnte, könnte ich dir sagen, wie der Wortlaut genau heißt, schau einfach mal genau hin ...

Allerdings müsstest du bei deiner zitierten NAchricht doch schon eine Mission angefangen haben, oder??
Findets du einen Eintrga unter "Missions" --> "Active" ?


----------



## ondy (20. März 2009)

Nein leider nicht.
Weis auch nicht was da bei mir schief läuft?
Du hast aber nicht bezahlt oder??


----------



## No0dle (20. März 2009)

ondy schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht.
> Weis auch nicht was da bei mir schief läuft?
> Du hast aber nicht bezahlt oder??



Nein, habe ich nicht.

Du müsstest in deinem Nachrichtenordner eine Message von Doc mit dem Titel "Welcome" vorfinden ... du hast ja bereits geschrieben, dass du diese erhalten hast.
Diese Nachricht suchst du bitte mal GENAU nach nach einem Button für die Antwort (direkt unter der Nachricht; genauen Wortlaut kenne ich nicht) ab und klickst dort drauf, dann erscheint eine automatisierte Antwort und das Spielchen geht weiter  ... irgendwann erscheint der Button "Accept mission".

Falls du nichts findest, mach mal einen Screen von der Nachricht und schick ihn mir per PN, ich zeig dir dann wo genau


----------



## ondy (20. März 2009)

Vielen dank für deine Hilfe!

Habe auf den Titel der Nachriht drücken müssen dann gings...
hätte man übersichtlicher regeln können finde ich!!!!


----------



## No0dle (20. März 2009)

Kein Ding ... Waidmanns Heil


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. März 2009)

ondy schrieb:


> Vielen dank für deine Hilfe!
> 
> Habe auf den Titel der Nachriht drücken müssen dann gings...
> hätte man übersichtlicher regeln können finde ich!!!!




Ich habe das auch am Anfang nicht gefunden. Vor allem wenn man daraufklickt passiert erstmal einige Sekunden nichts. Darum denkt man auch nicht das man einen Button gedrückt hat.


----------



## muchtie (4. April 2009)

bei mir startet das spiel nicht !

hab schon neu installiert allles geht net 

kann mir einer Helfen bitte !?!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muchtie (4. April 2009)

hab es hin bekommen aber wo kann man die tastatur einstellung änderen?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. April 2009)

muchtie schrieb:


> hab es hin bekommen aber wo kann man die tastatur einstellung änderen?



Kann mann, glaube ich, nicht.


----------



## guna7 (12. April 2009)

Was hat eigentlich die Anzeige mit dem/den blauen Balken auf dem Huntermate zu bedeuten?


----------



## evolutionchaos (12. April 2009)

guna7 schrieb:


> Was hat eigentlich die Anzeige mit dem/den blauen Balken auf dem Huntermate zu bedeuten?



Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt! Hatte schon einige Theorien, doch hab ich die alle wieder verworfen....

Fänds gut wenn uns da mal jemand aufklären könnte^^

Gruß
Chaos


----------



## xXenermaXx (12. April 2009)

Ich denke einmal: Wenn ein Tier ruft geht sie ja bis ganz nach links und was rotes blinkt.
Und wenn ein Tier in der Nähe ist wird der Balken auch größer. Und blinken tuts auch wenn ein Vieh ne Spur hinterlassen hat. Also ne Anzeige für die Tiere.


----------



## guna7 (13. April 2009)

xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Ich denke einmal: Wenn ein Tier ruft *geht sie ja bis ganz nach links *und was rotes blinkt.
> Und wenn ein Tier in der Nähe ist wird der Balken auch größer. Und blinken tuts auch wenn ein Vieh ne Spur hinterlassen hat. Also ne Anzeige für die Tiere.


Also wenn schon, dann geht sie nach rechts, oder nicht?


----------



## twack3r (19. April 2009)

Scheint zwar nicht der aktivste thread zu sein, aber um die Frage mit den Balken beim HuterMate zu klären:
Erscheint auf der linken Seite ein roter Punkt handelt es sich um eine Spur oder einen Tierruf. Wenn sich nur die blauen Balken bewegen oder macnhmal auch noch ein dritter gelber, dann sysmbolisiert das nur ein erhöhtes Umgebungsgeräusch z.B. durch Wind, Wasser oder Regen.
Habe mir eine warden License geholt und *liebe* das Spiel!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. April 2009)

Der "beste" Wald den es je gab. Da kann der Crysis-Dschungel einpacken. Meine Meinung.

P.S.: "DerSitzRiese" <- bitte adden


----------



## Povens (26. April 2009)

Hi,ich bin der neue.Hab das Spiel auch ein paar Tage,trotzdem bleiben einige Fragen offen.
Wie kommt man an neue Lizenzen(Turkey,Elk,Whitetail),muss man die sich verdienen oder kaufen?
Wie kommt man an eine V.i.P. oder eine warden Lizenz("wenn`s geht für lau"!!)?
Wie kommt man an andere Waffen,Ausrüstung u. Klamotten?
Wäre in aller schärfster Form dankbar für Tipps!
Zum Spiel muss ich sagen,Hochachtung,sehr gelungene Aufmachung,visuell u.akustisch klasse gemacht.
Fahre das Programm mit höchster Auflösung,läuft absolut problemlos(Phenom X4 9850,GF9800XT 512MB,4G 1066 DDR2Ram).


----------



## evolutionchaos (26. April 2009)

Povens schrieb:


> Hi,ich bin der neue.Hab das Spiel auch ein paar Tage,trotzdem bleiben einige Fragen offen.
> Wie kommt man an neue Lizenzen(Turkey,Elk,Whitetail),muss man die sich verdienen oder kaufen?
> Wie kommt man an eine V.i.P. oder eine warden Lizenz("wenn`s geht für lau"!!)?
> Wie kommt man an andere Waffen,Ausrüstung u. Klamotten?
> ...



Für alle deine Fragen gilt wohl:

Kauf dir eine Warden Lizenz.

Anders wirst du nicht an diese Gegenstände rankommen.

Gruß
Chaos


----------



## Povens (29. April 2009)

@Chaos
Hab bedauerlicherweise feststellen müssen das es nicht anders geht und ne Warden gekauft.
Danke für den Tip!!
@DerSitzRiese
Muß mal schauen wie u.wo ich Dich in dem Spiel finde.
Ach ja,noch ne Frage,was bedeuten eigentlich diese Titel wie Schraubenverwechsler etz.?
Also ich bau mir die Daddelkisten schon seit Jahren selbst zusammen.

MfG
Povens


----------



## dudefan (17. Mai 2009)

Hey, zwar wurde hier lange nicht mehr geschrieben aber ich habe ein wirklich blödes Problem. Und zwar wenn ich den Emote Launcher benutze um das Spiel runterzuladen steht der irgendwann bei 46mb fest und die download rate geht auf 0 kb/s. Also habe ich mir da Spiel dann von der Seite runtergeladen wenn man noch nicht angemeldet ist. Also es steht ja dann da Download the game. Das habe ich dann gemacht (war 533mb groß) und wollte das dann Installieren. Das ging dann aber auch net, weil dann da stand das ich das Net Framework 2 SP1 brauche um das zu Installieren. Das komische ist nur das ich alle Frameworks drauf außer das 3.5, weil wenn ich das installieren will, möchte der ja weiteres Zeugs noch laden. Aber bei mir ist es immer so das es ab 6-8mb wieder zurück auf 0mb springt. Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen?


----------

